# Ti22 |991 GT3 | New Car Detail



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all,

It's my pleasure to present one of the most hotly anticipated cars of 2013.. the new GT3.

I have a customer who received one of the very first in the country, and one of the few that will be delivered this year. If you love sports cars or porsches you'll know all about this one.. controversially no manual option and now with rear steer.. and a 9000 rpm/ near 500hp normally aspirated engine..

On arrival:










the normal swirl free wash procedure... then rolled into the customers garage and inspected. More defects than I'd hope for, but nothing unusual - and all rectified. Part of the reason people choose us to do a new car protection rather than pay for the dealer paint protection - which will not remove marks like this.




























So, after the claying/ decontamination stage - these marks and any others were removed. The car then received 2 coats of Swissvax Endurance, the wheels were also sealed. Windows then cleaned, tyres dressed, interior valeted (leather and carpets protected). All ready to be used over the winter!

Finished shots to follow.. some are after polishing only as the car was finished in the dark. Apologies for some of the shots, photographing finished cars at this time of year is difficult!



























































































Thanks for looking guys! Please like Ti22 on facebook or twitter and share this - it really helps and is much appreciated. You'll also get daily updates of the cars being worked on!

Happy christmas!

James


----------



## antowens (Dec 2, 2013)

i am not usually a massive fan of porsche but i love this great work mate


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Seen it on FB


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work James. Car ain't bad ither.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

You lucky man!

Great work!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Porsches normally but that looks alright!

A wise client choosing to get it properly protected from the off:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Some car that, looking good:thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Immense car! Love it! Love the colour! 

This is highly highly anticipated as you say! Hope you got a spin out from the customer.


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the 997 GT3 RS, sound amazing! This one looks a lot meaner! Hope you got a spin! Amazing car, great detail work too.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I'm wondering if this is *Chris Harris'*s new car. I know he love'd the one he drove. Right area for your detailing and lovely finish, although I would of used a sealant, but thats down to personal preference.

Richard


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

holy moly, that is some awesome looking machine, i wouldnt be able to detail it, id be standing , gawping at it all day, thanks for sharing


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

fethead said:


> I'm wondering if this is *Chris Harris'*s new car. I know he love'd the one he drove. Right area for your detailing and lovely finish, although I would of used a sealant, but thats down to personal preference.
> 
> Richard


I did think this myself and he likes his red cars.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's not chris's.. I look after some of his cars, and can assure you it's not!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

That is a grade 'A' glossy red. Top work.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow!

Very nice.


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Love to look at how it is done properly. ?.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, would love one of those. Great work


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning car! Def need to own a Porsche soon!!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Much appreciated. Check FB/ twitter for a white clubsport we did just before xmas as well!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

not a big porsche fan but that is a great looking car. nice job


----------

